# Wonder How Much This Will Go For?



## purplepantman (Jan 4, 2009)

320356102014

An interesting read too!

Looks like that watch has seen a mission or two!


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Â£21k now. It's gone up 4k overnight. I can't imagine where it would end but it's more than I could pay. I bet in ten years it will be worth more than double whatever it goes for now.

I love the history behind it. It's almost a shame that a watch that's seen so much action will end up in a draw to be looked at occasionally.


----------



## Moore73 (Mar 18, 2009)

I could not afford the 4% extra the seller would want for paying via paypal :lol:


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

I'm gonna say 33K-37K!


----------



## purplepantman (Jan 4, 2009)

bry1975 said:


> I'm gonna say 33K-37K!


Hmmm???

Dunno?!

Remember this.............

http://edinburghnews.scotsman.com/topstori...d-as.4068965.jp


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

What a gem and with all that provenance as well. Ive checked my bank balance and my credit cards and looked over at the mrs, she didnt look 'approachable' so I guess its not a possibility


----------



## Barreti (Apr 18, 2008)

If its rarity that makes it worth so much i must be sitting on a fortune with RLT Anniversary 01/20 and RLT 11 45/50 in my little collection.

I think I'll start looking at properties in Portofino.


----------



## purplepantman (Jan 4, 2009)

For anyone interested it's Â£44,500 with 13 hours left.

I couldn't even guess how it will end!


----------



## pimpdriver (Mar 18, 2009)

Â£45400!!!!!!!


----------



## purplepantman (Jan 4, 2009)

I'll post some pics when it arrives.

Dream on eh?!

Now I wonder if it will get worn or stuck away in a safe for ten years. What a shame if it's the latter.


----------

